# Eduard Tubin



## Guest

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eduard_Tubin

I'm shocked that there isn't already a thread for this depressingly underrated and underperformed Estonian composer. I just finished listening to his Symphony no. 4 and I'm supremely impressed; I also find myself asking, "Why isn't this performed more?! Or even at all?!" I'm really looking forward to hearing more from what Tubin has to offer.

Is anyone else familiar with his work?


----------



## Sid James

I have had a tape of Tubin's _Symphony No. 4_ on Bis for the past 20 years. It's ok music, much like a film score, but I don't think it really pushes the boundaries (that's probably partly why he's not that well known?). I've also heard his _Balalaika Concerto_ on radio yonks ago, not a bad work if I remember correctly...


----------



## Guest

It may not 'push the boundaries' but it is very well crafted and nice to listen to, which I feel is more important. But if you want something that is a little more novel, try the Second Piano Sonata.


----------



## Art Rock

Excellent symphonies and good concertos (including a rarity: one for balalaika and orchestra). I have six or so of his BIS CD's.


----------



## Tapkaara

I have a recording of his 5th Symphony and it's an attractive work. It may not push any boundaries, but good music needn't do that anyway. I'd like to hear more from Tubin.


----------



## Steve Wright

Rescuing this ancient thread to say: yes to Tubin! And yes, in particular, to the wonderful recordings of his symphonies by Arvo Volmer and the Estonian National Symphony Orchestra, as well as Jarvi's on BIS. A beautiful, uniquely atmospheric composer. The first few moments of #4 as done by Volmer send me somewhere quite unlike anywhere else I go in music.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Too bad Tubin has few commentaries. He is my favorite Baltic composer, an extraordinary one mostly because of his 11 symphonies, which have intense power, and _cragginess_ in the Nos. 8 to the 11), being the Nos. 2 to 6 the ones I like the most.

In addition, today I got acquainted his only ballet: Kratt (Goblin). This is stunning! One of his best works with no hesitation and a must-hear for Tubin fans. It's a work that features folk themes throughout in a quite accurate way. One of the highlights of this work is the beginning from the act III (Night Herdsmen). Absolutely sublime, starry music with heavenly women voices.

I also heard the Sinfonietta on Estonian Motifs. This work has a life-affirming nature, imbued with memorable folk tunes. I love this work, thoroughly cheerful, yet the 2nd movement has a poetic pacing less enthusiastic.

Both works can be listened to from this double-CD.


----------



## eugeneonagain

I was only put onto this composer a few days ago by some folks here and was surprised I'd never heard of him before. I also started with the 4th symphony and then the 8th. Marvellous stuff.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Good to know more people are enjoying this fantastic music. His symphonies are among the best ones written in the 20th century.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Big Tubin fan here! As a symphonist I'd rank him as one of the best of the 20th century. 7 and 8 are debatably the best, but 4 and 5 are great, and my favourite is No.2, beautiful, luminous, yet powerful stuff.

I'll echo the positive comments on Kratt. And I adore that Sinfonietta too! Tunes that are unshiftable!!

His two operas are well worth hearing too.


----------



## kyjo

Count me in as another big Tubin fan! Like Robert, my favorite of his symphonies is the 2nd - an astonishing and truly "Legendary" work. Among his other symphonies, 4 is lucid and beautiful, and 5 and 6 are dark and energetic (the latter even has some wonderfully sleazy saxophone solos). I also discovered his Double Bass Concerto recently, which is fantastic. Definitely the best concerto I know for the instrument!


----------



## flamencosketches

Bump for a great composer...? I have recently picked up a CD of Neeme Järvi with the Swedish RSO performing Tubin's 3rd and 8th symphonies, and it's good stuff. It appears he is quite neglected here! 

Tubin, it seems, is primarily known as a symphonist - is any of his other music worthwhile?


----------



## Enthusiast

I'm sorry but he is a composer who doesn't excite me. I find his works rather unmemorable. I do agree he was unjustly neglected for a long time but after spending time with several of his symphonies I found that I was getting little from them.


----------



## CnC Bartok

flamencosketches said:


> Bump for a great composer...? I have recently picked up a CD of Neeme Järvi with the Swedish RSO performing Tubin's 3rd and 8th symphonies, and it's good stuff. It appears he is quite neglected here!
> 
> Tubin, it seems, is primarily known as a symphonist - is any of his other music worthwhile?


There are some CDs out there of Tubin's piano music, violin music, and a sprinkling of his chamber works. My feeling is he's more at home with the orchestra, others might be more willing to put in a good word for his other areas.

The Symphonies are his main works, but there are some Concertos too, including what must surely be the finest ever composed for the Balalaika, and also a Double Bass one! Try the Piano Concertino, maybe? Other orchestral pieces seem to be quite light in character, but I just love his Sinfonietta on Estonian Folk Motifs, am surprised it's not a repertoire piece like Kodaly's Dances or Enescu's Rhapsody. His Requiem is very powerful, though in a similar vein, Martinu's Field Mass is a finer work

I haven't convinced you yet, have I?! Sadly, the very best of Tubin can also be heard in his two operas - Barbara von Tisenhusen, and The Parson of Reigi - and his ballet Kratt. These have been recorded, but are almost impossible to get hold of now, hence the "sadly" bit. Do try and hear them, maybe especially Kratt? The operas are wordy, and remind me of a weird combination of Janacek, Hindemith and Sallinen in their style!


----------



## Enthusiast

Oh yes, I did enjoy Kratt.


----------



## Triplets

Neeme Jaarvi and his progeny have been great Tubin advocates. His music would undoubtedly go down well in Concert Halls is programmers were to be adventurous enough to schedule it.


----------



## MusicSybarite

Enthusiast said:


> I'm sorry but he is a composer who doesn't excite me. I find his works rather unmemorable. I do agree he was unjustly neglected for a long time but after spending time with several of his symphonies I found that I was getting little from them.


Unmemorable should be replaced by unappealing, just a gentle correction. If the symphonies 2, 3, 4, 6, Sinfonietta on Estonian motifs, Violin Concerto, among many others, are not memorable, then I don't know what memorable is! Excitement, striking themes/melodies, atmosphere, orchestration, and the list can continue 

The Symphony No. 2 is a work of a genius conjurer of attractive material. Granted, it's somewhat gargantuan in scope, but its contrasts with utter dark is phenomenal and powerfully atmospheric. For me it's a masterpiece or very close to it. Now, the Sinfonia Lirica. Some consider it his best symphony and I couldn't disagree with it. The patriotism, his love for Estonia, its unforgettable touching melodies make this work worth of a splendid utterance by anyone. I feel it as the closest fellow of the VW's symphonies, though I'm not demeaning either composer here, just in order to compare.


----------

